# Application has been considered and awaiting decision



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi so i called and today it is my 51 days on Priority from Pakistan. 
The lady said your applicarion has been considered and awaiting decision. 
How long can it take from now ? 
any guesses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA17 (Aug 17, 2017)

ShahryarJaura said:


> Hi so i called and today it is my 51 days on Priority from Pakistan.
> The lady said your applicarion has been considered and awaiting decision.
> How long can it take from now ?
> any guesses
> ...


sorry to say I had this response since 7th June and still waiting today


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

ShahryarJaura said:


> Hi so i called and today it is my 51 days on Priority from Pakistan.
> The lady said your applicarion has been considered and awaiting decision.
> How long can it take from now ?
> any guesses
> ...


Can take anywhere from days to weeks i'm afraid, there is backlog and some people have been waiting an age to hear back on their applications.


----------



## LaylaB (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi can I ask which numbered you called?


----------



## Adde_ruun (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi
Me 2 i got this type of email and is about a month now (your application has been considered and awaiting decision)
who knows how long it will take


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Just to note, service times are in business (working) days, not calendar days. If you look at processing times on the visa processing website, then start counting the number of working days from the date you received the "application processing" email, it's reasonable to expect that your visa decision time will probably fall within those estimates (but it's still not a guarantee). 

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y


----------



## Adde_ruun (Jan 5, 2017)

Almost 2month in the same position 
(Awaiting decision)


----------

